# Wie oft wascht Ihr euch?



## msimpr (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Wie oft wascht ihr euch?

Habt ihr schonmal eure Füße eurem Cousin ins Gesicht gehalten?


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Mai 2018)




----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2018)

Waschen? Was ist das...

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (24. Mai 2018)

Ah, der Bahnhofstyp ist wieder da...


----------



## P2063 (24. Mai 2018)

ja, meinstens wenn mir mein Psychodoktor sagt, dass ich das mal wieder tun sollte...


----------

